# AIR TATOO



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

I know there are some aviation fans here, is any one going to the Air Tatoo at R.A.F Fairford this weekend? The high light for me last time I went was the North American Rockwell B1-B. Most awsome display of power I have ever seen







as it climbed as steeply as it could (don't know the proper term!) with full after burners on, the ground shook and as for the noise









MIKE...


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

I am...

Look out for a large lady on a harley wearing a pink glycine and matching shoes.

Eric


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

The Harley is the only way to beat the traffic !!!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Bearing in mind travelling is a bind for me, where is this in relation to Leeds?


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

Its about 200 miles south......

Will be a fantastic display...

Eric


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Stuff that then


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

I will shoot tons of stuff on my camcorder then edit it down onto a DVD for you.

Eric


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Eric,

Make 2 DVD's I will buy one off you!!

MIKE..


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

Eric,

If you are in more than 10 frames of the camcorder footage that makes the CD, make one for me and one for Roy also. I'll pay for the CDs and the shipping for both as well. It will be my gift to Roy as a token of appreciation for the forum.

THANKS


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank you Mike, that is very kind.


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

Is this the begining of an "Eric Fan Club" ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2003)

Eric,

I was going, they are flying a 747 out of Heathrow right in to the event!

Unfortunately my middle son who works for the wife decided to go off to Greece on monday so I'll be helping her out in her business over the weekend, in other words "Cleaning bloody offices."









Can't complain, we like the money, but it had to be this weekend!

I expect a full photographic journal on your return Eric!

Neil.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Cheers Eric, much appreciated.


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

It was great...

My feet are killing me.....

The B-2 was impressive, brief but impressive....

I now have 120 ( more than a 1/4 of a gigabyte) digital photos and 2 hours of camcorder footage to turn into a DVD.


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

Eric,

Glad you survived and enjoyed. The sore feet will pass but not the memories.

Take your time with the DVD - we all know good things are worth waiting for.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

I went Saturday so my feet have recovered now







! Worth the 1 and 1/2 hour trafic jam to get in







The Red Arrows were breath taking as usual How do they perform such manouvers at 500 m.p.h. and I think things are happening fast at 130m.p.h when I'm on my Daytona









I was talking to a Tornado pilot, telling me how he enjoyed his job. He must have been all of 25 years old, where did I go wrong









MIKE...


----------

